# MONSTERS? how?



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 6, 2008)

I wanna hear from FDD, but i'm trying to compile a list of how to grow a monster. so far i have a few things: alot of nitrogen, big hole/pot, supercropping, topping/fimming, pruning, etc.

how do YOU grow your monster?


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 6, 2008)

what is a 'monster' characterized by?


----------



## krippo (Oct 7, 2008)

the guy i worked for last summer grows monsters. he started with good genetics, skunk no. 1 early in the outdoor season, transplanted it into a hole in a creek bed, grew it sideways with the ground and sprayed it with 
VHO every so often. its probably more than a 2 pound plant.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 7, 2008)

I know fdd let his veg out for a while. Take a look at his outdoor 08 im starting early thread.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 7, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> what is a 'monster' characterized by?


by monster, i either mean a tall girl, 8'+, or a FDD typ monster, big and bushy



krippo said:


> the guy i worked for last summer grows monsters. he started with good genetics, skunk no. 1 early in the outdoor season, transplanted it into a hole in a creek bed, grew it sideways with the ground and sprayed it with
> VHO every so often. its probably more than a 2 pound plant.


what do you mean he grew it sideways? he put it in the ground that way or did he train it?


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 7, 2008)

is kush a good strain to grow into a monster?


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 7, 2008)

krippo said:


> the guy i worked for last summer grows monsters. he started with good genetics, skunk no. 1 early in the outdoor season, transplanted it into a hole in a creek bed, grew it sideways with the ground and sprayed it with
> VHO every so often. its probably more than a 2 pound plant.


I've heard mixed reviews over VHO, to say the least. Anyone else use it?


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 7, 2008)

plenty of sun and nutes there is no secret...


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 7, 2008)

try the fish thing, put some fish down a couple of feet in the hole, native american style


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 7, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> try the fish thing, put some fish down a couple of feet in the hole, native american style


Anyone actually do this? I know the native americans used to do it, but seriously? I would imagine it would invite all sorts of animals, insects, bacteria, mold, maggots, you name it. None of which I would love to be under the root system of the plant that I burn and inhale into my lungs.


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 7, 2008)

the guy that I learned it from is on this site and he does it and grows huge plants that are taller than his house


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 7, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> try the fish thing, put some fish down a couple of feet in the hole, native american style


yeah, i have trouble grasping the concept behind this... why not just use ferts to get the N?


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 7, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> the guy that I learned it from is on this site and he does it and grows huge plants that are taller than his house


Don't get me wrong, I'm not calling you out or anything. I'm sure people do this, but I just don't see the advantage of it. You can get everything that a 'fish' would provide with nutes, and nearly none of the side effects or possible parasites.

Plus, I know alot of old growers that are very stuck in their ways, and even though things don't really work and they get good results for other reasons, they continue to do weird things. But hey, who the hell am I to say anything. Take shits in circles around your plants to ward off bad spirits if that's what your into, doesn't hurt me.

Just kidding, I don't know anyone who does that.


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (Oct 7, 2008)

The fish thing dose work... I do this in my outdoor garden, Veggies. Never done it with mari tho. Really you would get the same results from throwing a fish in the hole or putting it in your compose, The end product is the same as far as the fish goes.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 7, 2008)

i say start as soon after the last frost as possib;e, good genetics, and getting that stem as firm and strong as possible go 4 high in n nutes and keep the pests away as well as possible, oh yeah do some amendments to the soil your going to put it in buy adding compost, bat guano live worms and worm castings your roots can go as far as possible at the first site of buds start using high in P and K but going easy at first and do some supercropping and then start using molasses, continue to ward of pests and no matter how much poundage you get always cure it properly

stay cool 
Keep tokin
peace


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 7, 2008)

Pseudo.Botany said:


> The fish thing dose work... I do this in my outdoor garden, Veggies. Never done it with mari tho. Really you would get the same results from throwing a fish in the hole or putting it in your compose, The end product is the same as far as the fish goes.


I dont' compost, but I want to some day. But from everything I read about it, they always say to ALWAYS keep meat out of the compost, no?


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

i was thinkin about puttin a fish in soil with out anyone ever tellin me to but i though it would be kinda grose since im smokin that shit basically goes in my mouth


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 7, 2008)

i'll combine both side of the argument then. i'll add fish to my compost pile and then add the pile to my soil. i don't like the idea of putting fish directly into the soil.... i don't even eat much cooked fish...


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 7, 2008)

remember some fish contains high amounts of mercury which is a liquid at room temperature so if that gets sucked up through the roos then stems then the buds ur smoking mercury which is poisonous as fuck so just please be careful


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 8, 2008)

seems like everything we buy from them either has lead, mercury, or bird flu in it. when are we gonna learn?


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

catch your own fish to put in there..... fish while high is the greatest so there you go


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 8, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> catch your own fish to put in there..... fish while high is the greatest so there you go


Not that I really trust any of the fish caught out of the local lakes, ponds, rivers, or streams any more than I do ones from china. Our waters are gross and polluted to hell.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

ohh theres plenty of ponds and things around here that comes right off of mountain snow melt... shit if im hiking ill drink right out of a streem. cleaner than bottled water...unless bottled companies on a mountain


----------



## danksmoker420 (Oct 8, 2008)

when you use fish to fertilize your garden you are going to invite all kinds of unwanted pests. racoons and other varmits will dig for the fish uprooting your plants in the process. you get similar if not better results using organic nutes made by hydro companies. if you want to do organic i had a lot of success blending up a watermelon and straining the seeds/pulp and fertilizing every couple weeks with that. im not saying that using fish for your fertilizer is not possible or worth trying im just warning of the risks. good luck whatever you do.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

i actually live about 30 minutes away rom a city of 300,000 population i love where i live my sister is even more in the country and lives 10 minutes away from the city... its a very cool place


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 8, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Not that I really trust any of the fish caught out of the local lakes, ponds, rivers, or streams any more than I do ones from china. Our waters are gross and polluted to hell.





xcyraxx said:


> ohh theres plenty of ponds and things around here that comes right off of mountain snow melt... shit if im hiking ill drink right out of a streem. cleaner than bottled water...unless bottled companies on a mountain





xcyraxx said:


> i actually live about 30 minutes away rom a city of 300,000 population i love where i live my sister is even more in the country and lives 10 minutes away from the city... its a very cool place


i live in the suburbs of a city of 3,000,000. there are no mountains or no snow to melt, and theres only 2 lakes around here. one by where all the high school druggies hang out, and another one that i dont trust


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 8, 2008)

Might I recommend not giving out such personal information. Just a suggestion.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

i hope you know giving your city means nothing... im sure if the FBI wanted to pin point each of us they would use our ISP address to pin point which room in our house where sitting in or something crazy like that plus most of us have our cities listed sny ways


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 8, 2008)

as far as the first point, about the ISP addresses, I'm fairly certain that it would be constituted an invasion of privacy, or an illegal search warrant, or insufficient evidence to support an official search warrant, or the like. 

But as far as the rest of it goes, I wouldn't ever recommend listing your city, or any personal information at all. One leak of who you are here, another there, a third here, sooner or later you are giving up plenty of personal information. Enough for anyone to find you. Keep RIU annon. I think it's better for everyone that way.

List your city if you want. I don't care. But rule one is don't tell anyone, or let anyone know for that matter. Giving out ANY personal information violates rule number one in my book. To each their own though.

Again, as stated above 'Just a suggestion'


----------



## krippo (Oct 8, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> by monster, i either mean a tall girl, 8'+, or a FDD typ monster, big and bushy
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean he grew it sideways? he put it in the ground that way or did he train it?


he would grow it normally for a while in a big tomato cage thing. after it got about 2 feet tall i think he pused the tomato cage over and would weave the top of the plant in and out of the squares the cage made. eventually the skunk no. 1 was huge. it grew the whole length of the cage (about 7 feet) but it grew parrallel with the ground.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

the lower part f the plant gets better light like that too


----------



## pacman123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Pseudo.Botany said:


> The fish thing dose work... I do this in my outdoor garden, Veggies. Never done it with mari tho. Really you would get the same results from throwing a fish in the hole or putting it in your compose, The end product is the same as far as the fish goes.


Except that the compost action happens while the plant is living off of it, so perhaps there is a benefit? I would think the rotting fish would provide almost EVERYTHING a growing plant would use, if it could actually use it during decomposition?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> i live in the suburbs of atlanta, GA. a city of 3,000,000. there are no mountains or no snow to melt, and theres only 2 lakes around here. one by where all the high school druggies hang out, and another one that i dont trust



Dude move!... IM telling you man.. ive lived in city and in hills... move move move... i know its scary but you can get a job to pay bills anywhere... MOve!


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

yah i wuld hate to live in atl to maanny bangers


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 9, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Might I recommend not giving out such personal information. Just a suggestion.


edited it out.. thanks for the advice


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 9, 2008)

krippo said:


> he would grow it normally for a while in a big tomato cage thing. after it got about 2 feet tall i think he pused the tomato cage over and would weave the top of the plant in and out of the squares the cage made. eventually the skunk no. 1 was huge. it grew the whole length of the cage (about 7 feet) but it grew parrallel with the ground.


that actually sounds like a good idea... i have a question though. if i just built a cage af chicken wire type screen [ScrOG-type], and then basically ScrOGed it, would it work the same way? 

and if not, could i top/FIM it before pushing it over and then run each top through a different cage, then push them over in different directions, to create a wider bushier plant?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 9, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> as far as the first point, about the ISP addresses, I'm fairly certain that it would be constituted an invasion of privacy, or an illegal search warrant, or insufficient evidence to support an official search warrant, or the like.
> 
> But as far as the rest of it goes, I wouldn't ever recommend listing your city, or any personal information at all. One leak of who you are here, another there, a third here, sooner or later you are giving up plenty of personal information. Enough for anyone to find you. Keep RIU annon. I think it's better for everyone that way.
> 
> ...


pne thing i've learnt' is if they want you they will get u man, once me and my dude were movin pounds at a time and noone bothered us then we started seeing more cops in the neighbourhood, then more people being pulled down and aksed questioned being searched, and one day we were movin about 12 lbs to a midlevel gang and a shit load of feds come out 
now we had developed a sure fire exit plan because when it comes right down to it, there gonna want as many gang members as possible, so we run into the woods dogs and all following us while my boy calls in a 911 phone call, about a gang war taking placethese were people they REALLY wanted s as we ran we heard the footsteps chasing us getting smaller and smaller, and soo we were just running to be careful, we lost everything but they don't have a real name, i didn't ever see him again he said it would be the "only way to keep our black asses outta club fed and you from getting your second strike" i miss him but i know he's somewhere selling

now what were we talking about? oh yeh if they want u they will get u but they wont be that worried about u unless ur in suck asmall town you are considered a major trafficker if u have 1/2 a o of weed


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 9, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> pne thing i've learnt' is if they want you they will get u man, once me and my dude were movin pounds at a time and noone bothered us then we started seeing more cops in the neighbourhood, then more people being pulled down and aksed questioned being searched, and one day we were movin about 12 lbs to a midlevel gang and a shit load of feds come out
> now we had developed a sure fire exit plan because when it comes right down to it, there gonna want as many gang members as possible, so we run into the woods dogs and all following us while my boy calls in a 911 phone call, about a gang war taking placethese were people they REALLY wanted s as we ran we heard the footsteps chasing us getting smaller and smaller, and soo we were just running to be careful, we lost everything but they don't have a real name, i didn't ever see him again he said it would be the "only way to keep our black asses outta club fed and you from getting your second strike" i miss him but i know he's somewhere selling
> 
> now what were we talking about? oh yeh if they want u they will get u but they wont be that worried about u unless ur in suck asmall town you are considered a major trafficker if u have 1/2 a o of weed


Know your rights man. If they want you, they will TRY to get you. But if you know how you can and can't get caught you are much better off. Illegal search warrants end with you being free.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 9, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Know your rights man. If they want you, they will TRY to get you. But if you know how you can and can't get caught you are much better off. Illegal search warrants end with you being free.


i know i actually keep a comprehensive list of what cops can and can't do in a worst case scenario and i pretty much know the bill of rights off by heart


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 9, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> i actually live about 30 minutes away rom a city of 300,000 population i love where i live my sister is even more in the country and lives 10 minutes away from the city... its a very cool place


 
hmmmm.... sounds like pittsburgh...lol....if it is....lucky guess...lol....thats where im from....its awesome... one min your in an urban jungle...the next your in rolling hills country.....


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 9, 2008)

i think all of us need to switch from weed to ritalin... we cant stay on subject worth shit...

lets talk monsters. big scary girl monsters


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 9, 2008)

im tellin ya USE THE FISH


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 9, 2008)

haha. Awesome. This thread makes me laugh.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 9, 2008)

Is medical marijuana used for treatment for ADD? Because if it is, then it definately doesn't work



doctorRobert said:


> im tellin ya USE THE FISH


 I like the idea behind it, and the historical evidence of it working [indians/pilgrims, etc.], but i don't like the idea that there will be a rotting fish calling for all kinds of animals, bugs, and bacteria to have a all you can eat buffet on the fish and my ladies.... Would it work to put some fish in my compost pile a few weeks before the transplant outdoors, and then after a few weeks use the compost for the transplant?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Oct 9, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> im tellin ya USE THE FISH


do you have any idea how long it would take for a fish to break down to the point it could be utilized as nutrients by the plant? we're talking months and months. just use some nutes.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 9, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> im tellin ya USE THE FISH





Silky Shagsalot said:


> do you have any idea how long it would take for a fish to break down to the point it could be utilized as nutrients by the plant? we're talking months and months. just use some nutes.


i know how were going to settle this. 12 rounds of no limits, no tap-outs, ultimate KY jelly wrestling!!!!!


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 10, 2008)

or we can settle it when i try it in my next grow... ill tell you how it goes


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 10, 2008)

You might want to try Gibberellic acid and Jasmonic acid, though Gibberellic can hermie your plant(probably dependant on dosage).


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 10, 2008)

MrJDGaF said:


> You might want to try Gibberellic acid and Jasmonic acid, though Gibberellic can hermie your plant(probably dependant on dosage).


I've only heard of gibb acid being used to hermie plants for fem'd seeds.... how is it used to grow monsters


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 10, 2008)

bumpety bump


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 10, 2008)

Here


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 10, 2008)

Noone has even mentioned strain yet. Thats a HUGE factor in the final size of your plant. Some Thai & Afghani strains can get 15 feet tall, the tradeoff being a looooooong flowering period (3-6 months) so while those might not be practical where your living (where are you living? dont have to give me your address, but a general area would be helpful) you can get some fantastic Hazes and the like that will grow big and go fast enough to finish.
If you want big plants you're really gonna wanna start them inside, for at least a couple months (why not 6) You're gonna want to use clones or femmed seeds or at very least have identified some preflowers, putting alot of love into growing an unwelcome male is always a downer.
Use quality nutes, make sure you support and renforce the plants as they grow taller, cover them during big storms, use preventative measures to keep pests away, and be smart, having your plants stolen or being arrested would be a bummer.a
Anyhow, good luck and i hope to see some pics of the monsters when they're growing.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 10, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> Noone has even mentioned strain yet. Thats a HUGE factor in the final size of your plant. Some Thai & Afghani strains can get 15 feet tall, the tradeoff being a looooooong flowering period (3-6 months) so while those might not be practical where your living (where are you living? dont have to give me your address, but a general area would be helpful) you can get some fantastic Hazes and the like that will grow big and go fast enough to finish.


I just started 3 good kushes 2 days ago and their heads are _just _poking out of the soil [is kush good for a monster?] so by the time i put them outside in march/april, they should be good. and i live in GA so i have a long season [its oct. 10th today and its still 65-85*F here.]



SpruceZeus said:


> If you want big plants you're really gonna wanna start them inside, for at least a couple months (why not 6) You're gonna want to use clones or femmed seeds or at very least have identified some preflowers, putting alot of love into growing an unwelcome male is always a downer.


i read somewhere a while back [although i can't find it again or i havent tried it] that when the plant is at 6-8 nodes, you can put it in 12/12 for about 2-3 weeks so you can determine sex, then put it back into 18/6 and re-veg it.... is this true?


kinda scatterbrained, sorry


----------



## SteamboatBudMan (Oct 10, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> try the fish thing, put some fish down a couple of feet in the hole, native american style


if you do this outdoors... you will attract critters which will dig up your precious plant. if you do this indoors... it will stink to high hell. good idea in theory... bad idea in practice


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 11, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I just started 3 good kushes 2 days ago and their heads are _just _poking out of the soil [is kush good for a monster?]
> Not especially. "true" kushes are Pure Indica, which means short squat plants. Good yield, and you could probably still grow em real big, but if you and i share the same idea of "monsters" then they're not really your ideal choice for huge plants. Having said that, grow em out, you might be suprised.
> so by the time i put them outside in march/april, they should be good. and i live in GA so i have a long season [its oct. 10th today and its still 65-85*F here.]
> Good to hear, i'd kill for a long growing season!!!
> ...


I'd love to see some pictures if you have.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 11, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> I'd love to see some pictures if you have.


they just poked their heads out of the soil last night/this morning, but they only have cotyledons and very tiny little leaves. but today when i opened up the box, a little "stream" of what looked like smoke came out [it could have been white paint, because did a little touch up job yesterday], and the tops of 2 of them looked a little brown/burnt. it was at 95* but i fixed that. i'll put some up tomorrow when they get a little bigger.


----------



## money68 (Oct 11, 2008)

start vegging a plant right now and then throw it in the sun come may


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Oct 12, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I wanna hear from FDD, but i'm trying to compile a list of how to grow a monster. so far i have a few things: alot of nitrogen, big hole/pot, supercropping, topping/fimming, pruning, etc.
> 
> how do YOU grow your monster?



Where I'm from; very north continental u.s. the beginning seems right to being in mid spring (may 15 - 20 ). Proceed to my grow where it is tucked nicely away in weeden. A lot of amish folk live around my town (population 5,000) and have lumber mills and what have you so I go to the local Amish lumber yards and grab scrape maple ply scrap about one - two feet high 4 foot long and about one inch thick. I manufacture my own raised bed with these boards. After making these boxes leave the bottom s open, and make sure you take all of the sod out of the ground underneath the box perfectly so the box can kind of sit in the ground maybe 1 or 2 inches nice and snug. Now proceed to put about 15 feet diameter of small hole chicken wire around the grow circle with the raised bed perfectly in the middle. This will keep away all kinds of small animal pests that will eat your beautiful ganj goddesses. Its kind of funny that animals enjoy a plant that is illegal in the u.s., but back on track. Fill your raised bed with any good mixture of soil mixes. sometimes I use barn scrappings and 2 or 3 year old manure that has turned into pure black dirt basically. use pete moss earthworm castings and guano properly according to dose based on how much dirt you have. Now most people I know that grow don't do this but I do, that is to start your plants right after new years inside and get them about 4 foot tall and sexed (if mommas, clones no worrry) I take them from inside and bring them out around may 15 - 20 and transplant them into my raised beds. Throughout the year I make special trips once a weekend to feed my ganja goddesses a well dose cocktail of P and K and sugars to help ripen all those swolen glands she will acheive not too long down the road. Throughout the year make sure you pay attention to drought and rain forecasts, don't worry too much if there is a small drought if there is a mediocre to severe drought obviously worry, but since all the sod was removed and your raised bed is actually connected well into the earths very own the roots will grow deep. especially of when you transplant your goddesses make sure to dig halfway to the wholeway to the earth.. put your goddesses in and fill them right back up so the roots are already there. Now this has worked great for me and a few older guys that taught me how to boogie it. If anyone has any input or wants to ask me any questions about this please don't hesitate because ya never just know what could happen.


Peace


sorry I pinched the skunk and forgot to explain the rest this is the edit to finish what i began.

Through the beginning of spring and through the summer ledge your plants which means bend them over and tie them down so they run parrallel with the ground. as the later months and budding starts to occur this is going to be reversed, the buds will get heavey and the plants will want to fall and lay on the ground. You can't let this happen, if you are in the woods find some branches that have a nice crutch in them and stick them in the ground every foot or so until your whole plant is resting nicely in the middle of all those v's and never touches the ground that will consume it. As your plant grows normal branches that would be smaller buds on the bottom of your plant if you grew it normal will actually turn into huge giant headies, just as big as a normal headie, but the difference is now since you have done this with the plant you have multiplied the main headie count by however long and how many branches your goddess has. now I dare someone to try this as soon as possible because once you see what happens you will never forget why you started growing in the first place. Thanks and excuse my broken story for I got blazed and went into a daze and forgot what i stated for a bout a day and about a day later I remembered I had to complete this. Peace


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 12, 2008)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Where I'm from; very north continental u.s. the beginning seems right to being in mid spring (may 15 - 20 ). Proceed to my grow where it is tucked nicely away in weeden. A lot of amish folk live around my town (population 5,000) and have lumber mills and what have you so I go to the local Amish lumber yards and grab scrape maple ply scrap about one - two feet high 4 foot long and about one inch thick. I manufacture my own raised bed with these boards. After making these boxes leave the bottom s open, and make sure you take all of the sod out of the ground underneath the box perfectly so the box can kind of sit in the ground maybe 1 or 2 inches nice and snug. Now proceed to put about 15 feet diameter of small hole chicken wire around the grow circle with the raised bed perfectly in the middle. This will keep away all kinds of small animal pests that will eat your beautiful ganj goddesses. Its kind of funny that animals enjoy a plant that is illegal in the u.s., but back on track. Fill your raised bed with any good mixture of soil mixes. sometimes I use barn scrappings and 2 or 3 year old manure that has turned into pure black dirt basically. use pete moss earthworm castings and guano properly according to dose based on how much dirt you have. Now most people I know that grow don't do this but I do, that is to start your plants right after new years inside and get them about 4 foot tall and sexed (if mommas, clones no worrry) I take them from inside and bring them out around may 15 - 20 and transplant them into my raised beds. Throughout the year I make special trips once a weekend to feed my ganja goddesses a well dose cocktail of P and K and sugars to help ripen all those swolen glands she will acheive not too long down the road. Throughout the year make sure you pay attention to drought and rain forecasts, don't worry too much if there is a small drought if there is a mediocre to severe drought obviously worry, but since all the sod was removed and your raised bed is actually connected well into the earths very own the roots will grow deep. especially of when you transplant your goddesses make sure to dig halfway to the wholeway to the earth.. put your goddesses in and fill them right back up so the roots are already there. Now this has worked great for me and a few older guys that taught me how to boogie it. If anyone has any input or wants to ask me any questions about this please don't hesitate because ya never just know what could happen.
> 
> 
> Peace
> ...


Wow! Thats a helluva first post.


----------



## wtf l0L (Oct 12, 2008)

fish thing works ive done it b4 we do it all the time in australia even with dead kangaroos theres a guy here on riu that has done it with previous monsters, its in grow diaries somewhere.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 12, 2008)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Where I'm from; very north continental u.s. the beginning seems right to being in mid spring (may 15 - 20 ). Proceed to my grow where it is tucked nicely away in weeden. A lot of amish folk live around my town (population 5,000) and have lumber mills and what have you so I go to the local Amish lumber yards and grab scrape maple ply scrap about one - two feet high 4 foot long and about one inch thick. I manufacture my own raised bed with these boards. After making these boxes leave the bottom s open, and make sure you take all of the sod out of the ground underneath the box perfectly so the box can kind of sit in the ground maybe 1 or 2 inches nice and snug. Now proceed to put about 15 feet diameter of small hole chicken wire around the grow circle with the raised bed perfectly in the middle. This will keep away all kinds of small animal pests that will eat your beautiful ganj goddesses. Its kind of funny that animals enjoy a plant that is illegal in the u.s., but back on track. Fill your raised bed with any good mixture of soil mixes. sometimes I use barn scrappings and 2 or 3 year old manure that has turned into pure black dirt basically. use pete moss earthworm castings and guano properly according to dose based on how much dirt you have. Now most people I know that grow don't do this but I do, that is to start your plants right after new years inside and get them about 4 foot tall and sexed (if mommas, clones no worrry) I take them from inside and bring them out around may 15 - 20 and transplant them into my raised beds. Throughout the year I make special trips once a weekend to feed my ganja goddesses a well dose cocktail of P and K and sugars to help ripen all those swolen glands she will acheive not too long down the road. Throughout the year make sure you pay attention to drought and rain forecasts, don't worry too much if there is a small drought if there is a mediocre to severe drought obviously worry, but since all the sod was removed and your raised bed is actually connected well into the earths very own the roots will grow deep. especially of when you transplant your goddesses make sure to dig halfway to the wholeway to the earth.. put your goddesses in and fill them right back up so the roots are already there. Now this has worked great for me and a few older guys that taught me how to boogie it. If anyone has any input or wants to ask me any questions about this please don't hesitate because ya never just know what could happen.
> 
> 
> Peace
> ...





SpruceZeus said:


> Wow! Thats a helluva first post.


i'm thinking you joined RIU just to make that post?either way, welcome and make yourself at home...


----------



## Rollbilly (Oct 12, 2008)

"before you try and belittle me again, maybe you should look at my post count and my reputation, then look at yours....then logic *might* strike you some sense!!!!" -LBz 

What sorta BS is that?? My post count is low as is my rep. Thats `cos I only just started using this forum. I have been growing for some years now, so thats not mighty logic is it?


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 12, 2008)

if you grow in ground instead of in pots they will grow bigger, now for the people that have read fdd's "It's all Bullshit" page you might argue with me nut even he said that you can grow monsters in pots but they will just grow bigger in ground


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah you can grow "monsters" in a pot, but ITS way eaiser to do it in the ground for sure.


Step 1, CALIFORNIA SUNLIGHT
Step 2, Love and Care for your plant
Step 3, Feed only the best ingredients
Step 4, Watter, Watter often
Step 5, Let the Magic Begin.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 12, 2008)

707DankSmoker said:


> Yeah you can grow "monsters" in a pot, but ITS way eaiser to do it in the ground for sure.
> 
> 
> Step 1, CALIFORNIA SUNLIGHT
> ...


so far heres what i have...
-start it now, and transplant outside in april/may
-good strain
-alot of nitrogen [fish in hole, maybe]
-big hole
-topping/fimming
-supercropping/ledging
-good sun
-plenty of water
-good nutes [VHO/Advanced Nutrients]
-love and some TLC


----------



## thewhiteoctave01 (Oct 12, 2008)

I think all these ideas from everyone are a great start on ideal conditions to start a monster. When it comes down to it though either your a farmer or not. I would consider my first grow a monster and I started end of June and have no experience at all and used none of these methods.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 12, 2008)

thewhiteoctave01 said:


> I think all these ideas from everyone are a great start on ideal conditions to start a monster. When it comes down to it though either your a farmer or not. I would consider my first grow a monster and I started end of June and have no experience at all and used none of these methods.


wow. i had one that i started last year at they end of may and it only got ~4.5', but it should be done in about a month... what did you do to do that?


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 12, 2008)

is that it? theres nothing else? that covers it all?

**EDIT**: why is it that no one posts on sundays?


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 12, 2008)

b
bu
bum
bump


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 13, 2008)

because sunday is gods day and were all gettin stoned... haha its because its the end of our weekend and we dont wanna waste it on the computer


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> because sunday is gods day and were all gettin stoned... haha its because its the end of our weekend and we dont wanna waste it on the computer


so true, after church i go and hit the spot and chill on the sabbath day lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

as long as you dont consider this website or weed as work then your fine. lol..


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

i wonder.. i bet cops dont log on on sundays .... lol


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 13, 2008)

do u think cops r actually on this site.... if so i wanna say what up to all my porkers nigga... what up to my badge wearin home boys... little fucker from an ugly mother peace love to ya strap ya bullet proof vest on every time u go out the door cuz u know people gunnin for ya... ya digg one love rastafari


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

i dont think youd like the cops that are on THIS site...lol... i dont care cause im legal..jsut thought it would be fun to put out the idea hehehe..


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 13, 2008)

have any of y'all every gotten REALLY baked and then gone to a church service? it makes everything more understandible. only downside is the sick feeling in your stomach thats telling you that you're going to hell...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> have any of y'all every gotten REALLY baked and then gone to a church service? it makes everything more understandible. only downside is the sick feeling in your stomach thats telling you that you're going to hell...


you are absolutely right...lol... i get that feeling too.. but i know god just loves me being there... lol... actually i havent gone to church in 10+ years


----------



## danksmoker420 (Oct 13, 2008)

wtf l0L said:


> fish thing works ive done it b4 we do it all the time in australia even with dead kangaroos theres a guy here on riu that has done it with previous monsters, its in grow diaries somewhere.


 

ok the fish thing works, if you live in australia where there aren't animals called racoons and bears. if you plant your plants outside anywhere these critters roam they will find it. i have had a whole harvest dug up by coons, and its sickening. i thought the same thing as anyone else who has thought to grow like an indian, i went down to a river which is spring fed and caught some of the best small suckers you can find blened them up for fert. then plant 3 feet in the ground beneath my babies, came back the next day and they were dug up and stressed too much to revive. just a personal experience, but if you must try it go for it. let me know how you do. i suggest setting 3-4 coon traps with canned sardines to keep the coons from messing up your harvest.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 13, 2008)

danksmoker420 said:


> ok the fish thing works, if you live in australia where there aren't animals called racoons and bears. if you plant your plants outside anywhere these critters roam they will find it. i have had a whole harvest dug up by coons, and its sickening. i thought the same thing as anyone else who has thought to grow like an indian, i went down to a river which is spring fed and caught some of the best small suckers you can find blened them up for fert. then plant 3 feet in the ground beneath my babies, came back the next day and they were dug up and stressed too much to revive. just a personal experience, but if you must try it go for it. let me know how you do. i suggest setting 3-4 coon traps with canned sardines to keep the coons from messing up your harvest.


would it work if i out ScrOG cages around it?


----------



## danksmoker420 (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah give it a shot if you put out a horse feed that is really high in copper the coons will eat it and die. be careful b/c that stuff can kill a bunch of different animals. it will should kill them off for you though. i dont have a name but check a local feed supplier, its a horse feed that is high in copper we just started to use it on our ranch.


----------



## HippieMan (Oct 13, 2008)

I met this californian guy in Florida that was taking a break from his "growing"

when I asked him what he was growing, he explained (after I showed him what -I- was 'growing') that he grew over 600 pounds of weed in California per year, often in the outdoors, usually in the mountains all alone except for his fellow gardeners but other than that no civilization.

One of his methods was what you mentioned here with the fish, it made me remember the guy, however he said he just puts a half dozen fish heads in the ground alongside the soil, works like a charm he comments. I suppose using fish heads as a time release sort of fertilizer is much more cost-effective when dealing with the 300-600 some plants he must grow at a time to meet the 600-pounds of pot a year.

This guy was offering to sell me purple erkle, telling me how stinky it was: "I could smell this strain through three bags and an airtight glass jar" while at the time I was like "Yeah right"

I would have to say he is, unfortunately, a lost contact. He was the type of grower that sold in pounds and sent it over-states via stealth P.O boxes and UPS. That would of come in handy now adays, now that I know something about weed. Buy a few pounds, have it shipped to you, pick it up at a P.O box, and experience the best highs, the greatest tastes, the stinkyiest, sweetiest smells of California's Blaze!


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 13, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> I met this californian guy in Florida that was taking a break from his "growing"
> 
> when I asked him what he was growing, he explained (after I showed him what -I- was 'growing') that he grew over 600 pounds of weed in California per year, often in the outdoors, usually in the mountains all alone except for his fellow gardeners but other than that no civilization.
> 
> ...


ok. as a settlement and a test/experiment, i'll do one with fish, one without. then a year from now, i'll tell you how they harvested


----------



## slabhead (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't forget your security measures when growing monsters. The bigger they are the easier they are to spot. You'll need good companion plants and a secure location if you want to harvest those big girls.
Suggestion on the fish experiment; one plant per test is not very good at telling you anything. Try a dozen at each method then you'll have a better idea if it really made a difference or if it was just genetics.
I've grown some Very Tall plants by planting them right behind farm pond dams. You got fish right there too. Just pay attention to where the flood zone will be in case of a wet year, you don't want them standing in water. The soil needs to be worked early and again before planting.
If you have access to a hog farm that manure is some great stuff. 
I'll watch your thread to see how it goes. Good luck!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107815-slabheads-late-season.html


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 14, 2008)

slabhead said:


> Don't forget your security measures when growing monsters. The bigger they are the easier they are to spot. You'll need good companion plants and a secure location if you want to harvest those big girls.
> Suggestion on the fish experiment; one plant per test is not very good at telling you anything. Try a dozen at each method then you'll have a better idea if it really made a difference or if it was just genetics.
> I've grown some Very Tall plants by planting them right behind farm pond dams. You got fish right there too. Just pay attention to where the flood zone will be in case of a wet year, you don't want them standing in water. The soil needs to be worked early and again before planting.
> If you have access to a hog farm that manure is some great stuff.
> ...


 i'm only growing <5 plants. do you think this would still be an issue?


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 14, 2008)

make it 2 plants with fish 3 without so u can be positive the plant made those 2 bigge the likely hood of the 2 being better than the 3 is unlikely


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 14, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> make it 2 plants with fish 3 without so u can be positive the plant made those 2 bigge the likely hood of the 2 being better than the 3 is unlikely


 thats a good idea...


----------



## kend (Apr 8, 2011)

doctorRobert said:


> try the fish thing, put some fish down a couple of feet in the hole, native american style


 
the fish thing is about prepping the ground for next year. plant grows taking nutrients from soil. fish decomposes, beneficial bacteria convert it to useful matter, soil is ready for the next season.


----------

